

HN Tools: Search HN user tweets/trends with Sparse.ly - tjake
http://sparse.ly/list/buzzlists/hacker-news

======
Vindexus
The home page is confusing for people who don't know what it is.

What is it? What does it do? I realize it searches Twitter, but what does it
search for?

~~~
tjake
The site lets you search twitter lists or the people you follow on twitter,
rather than all of twitter.

see the homepage <http://sparse.ly>

